# GABA



## shontay (Mar 1, 2007)

i see GABA as a supplement yet most seem to use theanine to increase GABA. does the GABA suplement not pass the bbb, or is there another reason that phenibut and theanine are taken instead?

thanks,
shontay


----------



## shontay (Mar 1, 2007)

ok, after a little research this was a dumb question.

GABA can't pass the bbb on its own. I have a little more complex question that maybe some of you chemies, or bbb experienced can help me with. i've read many articles about the bbb, and i'm still pretty confused (not the sharpest tool in the shed). it would seem that with a transporter (from what i've read, a transporter has the ability to allow a chemical that wouldn't on its own pass the bbb to get through) GABA could pass this bbb. my thought was mixing GABA powder with 50% ethyl oleate (two purposes-a transporter, and it will aid in the combining of GABA and olive oil to make a solution with the assistance of heat), and olive oil. heat the mixture until it becomes a solution then filter with a .22 micron filter. Depending on the amount of GABA added, this will produce an injectable solution with ?mg/ml. 

ok the question. if administered IM, does this solution have any chance to pass the bbb. if so, what is the highest % i can expect to pass?

thanks,
shontay

btw, I’m currently on 4mg clonazapam and 20mg adderall per day for social anxiety. It took me a year to convince a dr to prescribe this somewhat non-conventional combination for only social anxiety. To make a long story short, I’m the happiest I’ve been in my life, and hate that I waited so long to get help. Now that I have a known cure, I’d like to see if I can lower or even eliminate my clonazapam. Then work on a better solution for the adderall.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

bbb is like oil. GABA is an acid, so somewhat like water. Oil and water don't mix. Besides, there are no "holes" in the bbb like there are in other places in the body. The cells here have a very tight fit. So GABA can't get through.
I have not heard of ethyl oleate but phenibut is a gaba like product, only more "oily." So it does get through the bbb. People here have had success with phenibut. So you may want to check it out.

Glad that you found the right medicine combination for your anxiety. I am on a benzo (Ativan), it seems to be working ok but not great - makes me drowsy :/


----------



## shontay (Mar 1, 2007)

i was on clonazapam for a year before i could convince a dr to also perscribe adderall. like you, i was tired all the time from the benzo (i would need 12/day sleep, and even more on the weekends). the clonazapam was a mirical for me, but the amount i had to take every day to reduce my SA just wiped me out. 

from what i've read about the bbb, there are certain transporters that allow chemicals that wouldn't normally pass to pass. These transporters are mostly oils and simple sugars (both ethyl oleate and olive oil are transporters from what i've read). knowing almost nothing about chemistry, and less about bbb, it makes it hard to put everything together.


----------



## DominicHarrington (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not having the idea. Can you explain it in details? Thanks in advance.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

lol dude this was posted in 2007, good luck getting a reply


----------

